# Ditching FODMAP before holidays



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone have any tips for coming off the FODMAP diet? I'm going on holiday at the end of June so between now and then I want to ween myself off the FODMAP diet so when I let my hair down food wise on holiday it's not a complete shock to the system.I've been doing the FODMAP diet for ages now but for the last few months I've grown weary of it and become quite slack with it - eating a bit of chocolate, having diet coke with alcohol etc - but advice on how to get me sensibly back onto gluten and such would be appreciated.I'm a reasonably healthy eater with or without FODMAP but I'll want atleast one pub lunch with a few pints of real ale when I'm holiday!Cheers!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nothing specific for fodmaps or adding back gluten. I don't think you go into withdrawls or anything like that.Although I would suggest gradual changes to diet rather than just say what the heck and binge. Big changes in diet can upset any GI tract, even a healthy one. So adding back foods over a couple of weeks starting with small portions of what you want to add (so maybe 1/2 a small roll to start for wheat rather than a huge plate of pasta).If you have been eliminating all gas-causing foods you will find you may have more farts a day when you add foods that can be fermented into the diet. Just like anyone that has a big plate of beans (even with a healthy GI tract) may find they fart more than usual. After all they call beans the musical fruit for a reason.


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers for the reply. Yeah I wouldn't dare binge, and I steer well clear of beans/pulses regardless of FODMAP.


----------

